# RIDE DELTA MVMNT BINDINGS review



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

I Was Wodering If Anyone Would Have Any Feed Back Or A Type Of Review On This Year Delta Mvmnt...and Was Wondering If It Would Be A Good Match Up For My New Ns Sl Also From This Year...looking For Suggestions As Well Thanks


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

i looked at some today while i waited for my board and it would look great but they are a pretty stiff binding


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

haha great pic man...thats for some info...keep it coming ppl any feed back is good feed back
and mpdsnowman im heading up to jay peak the week end of da 22nd and bc is great


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

does anyone care to drop some knowlege on this thread...tryna get as much feed back as posible 

thanks


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Try here.

Stupid 10ch thing.


----------

